# Kody Seizure



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just had another one. That's 2 in 5 days, after going for 7 months without one. Seems I've screwed the pooch. Not sure what I'm going to do at this point. Either increase the phenobarbital back up or talk to vet about another med that maybe not so damaging to the liver. If there is one. Frack!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know about cycles, only that we had 7 months free of seizures, and now 2 in 5 days after I've mucked with his meds on my own. I think have to accept the fact that I don't have access to any kind of holistic/homepathic practitioner, so can't try alternatives like herbs or acupuncture or such, (probably couldn't afford them in any case), and I need to stop playing diy vet before I really harm my dog :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Nana I am so sorry for you and Kody. Don't be so hard on yourself! You are trying to do what is best for him and sometimes that may not work like you hoped.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> i think you do, too....
> 
> throwing too many treatments at a problem can confuse things and sometimes not be the benefit we hope it to be.
> 
> ...


He's not been on any holistics/treatments for several weeks, just transitioning to raw and lowering dose of phenobarbital ... well, there's milk thistle for liver support because of the drug. Only supplement I "planned" on was fish oil, when I find one I can live with, right now feeding sardine/mackerel a couple of times a week. I'm going to talk to vet about the need to go back up the pheno (she was, of course, skeptical about me decreasing it in the first place, but said I could give it a try), hopefully not as much as when his liver went out of whack. Like I said in a previous post, I'm so stupid, don't try to talk me out of it.

Thanks so much for all the good advice.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Oh Nana I am so sorry for you and Kody. Don't be so hard on yourself! You are trying to do what is best for him and sometimes that may not work like you hoped.



Thanks for the kind words. In my world, it hardly ever works like I hope.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, don't forget that you would have always wondered if his dose could have been reduced and now you know. If it does turn out that he has problems with his liver later on in life, you will know you did everything you could to try and prevent it from happening.

All you had was his well being at heart, I'm so sorry it didn't turn out the way we all hoped it would.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Donna, Dont beat yourself up too hard.

Like others have said... go back to basics. How old is Kody? Tuckers neuro did tell me that at his age Milk Thistle wasnt a mandatory supplement because hes young... hes 3.
His liver is stronger so able to help itself. 
If Kody is older, then i would continue with milk Thistle.

Also.... are you feeding any treats or supplements with Rosemary?
A lot of people are on the fence about the theory of Rosemary, but it stands true here.

Rosemary is a big trigger in the Epi world. So check through everything... even look for Tocopherols ( i believe thats how its spelt)
Tocopherols are also seizure triggers.

And my mom wonders why it takes me forever to buy a bag of treats, so many things that cant come in the house.

Talk to your vet, get on the same with eachother and make a game plan. If you have to raise pheno... so be it. 
It's much better than having Kody seizing, every seize creates scarring on the brain.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Donna, Dont beat yourself up too hard.
> 
> Like others have said... go back to basics. How old is Kody? Tuckers neuro did tell me that at his age Milk Thistle wasnt a mandatory supplement because hes young... hes 3.
> His liver is stronger so able to help itself.
> ...


Kody will be 9 in November; he was having seizures and on pheno for .... I don't know how long .... before I adopted him when he was 5. No treats with rosemary ... really no treats at all other than maybe of bite of the raw meat he already eats. Rosemary is one of the things that's making it so hard to fine an acceptable fish oil; it's in a lot of them, and vitamin E/soy (not really sure if that's a seizure issue .... I just don't like it) .... but that's dead horse that I'm just not in the mood to beat it anymore right now.

Thank you all for your kindness. I've just got to regroup and move on. No other choice. 

Donna


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> Kody will be 9 in November; he was having seizures and on pheno for .... I don't know how long .... before I adopted him when he was 5. No treats with rosemary ... really no treats at all other than maybe of bite of the raw meat he already eats. Rosemary is one of the things that's making it so hard to fine an acceptable fish oil; it's in a lot of them, and vitamin E/soy (not really sure if that's a seizure issue .... I just don't like it) .... but that's dead horse that I'm just not in the mood to beat it anymore right now.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness. I've just got to regroup and move on. No other choice.
> 
> Donna


Im sorry Donna 

Today Tuck and I just jumped into a rocky boat too ... lots of changes and issues happening here.
I'm with you, i feel that feeling of being defeated.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Im sorry Donna
> 
> Today Tuck and I just jumped into a rocky boat too ... lots of changes and issues happening here.
> I'm with you, i feel that feeling of being defeated.


I'm sorry to hear that. Problems with new med? PM me if you'd like to talk, because I'm EVER so helpful. Or maybe misery loves company? :hug:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> if you don't stop calling yourself stupid...i swear...
> 
> you'll get there, nana....slowly....but you'll get there.
> 
> but you're not stupid. you maybe we


Maybe naive would be a more accurate description? Thought I could cure things with a "magic wand" or some such. Kody and I aren't getting any younger, ya know, but slow it must go.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Donna, I know the last three years of my boy's life were good. He felt great, acted like a puppy and enjoyed eating, playing and pretty much every day of his life since switching to raw. Do Ir egret not changing him over sooner? Every day. however, the time I had with him were good and I don't feel much guilt other than waiting on raw too long. I honestly believe i would have lost him a couple years ago had we not changed. We can only do our best - sometimes it plays out perfectly and sometimes it is not exactly what we would have wanted. I understand wanting to fix everything quick but i am hoping you have a lot of time yet to enjoy the benefits of your more healthy care for your pets. Don't despair.


----------

